# python killed on u-tube



## coz666 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Published:* cairns.com
*Source:*
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2009/03/03/31495_local-news.html


----------



## coz666 (Mar 3, 2009)

$10 000 fine doesnt seem right.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 3, 2009)

Low life scum, $10k fine is no where near enough..
maybe i should beat them with a shovel and see how much they like it.


----------



## australia09 (Mar 3, 2009)

eye for an eye, kill him but yet the australian laws arn't tough enough!


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 3, 2009)

i didn't watch it as this sort of mind set disturbs me greatly :x
10k is not enough of a deterant :evil:
lock them in a room with me and a shovel for a cpl of minutes, i'm sure i could educate them 
and re-educate them 
:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Mar 3, 2009)

That's disgraceful. The 10k is a maximum fine, I wouldn't be at all surprised if our legal system let them off. It shows the mental capacity of these two neanderthals that they put the video on youtube and expect no reaction from authorties. The question needs to be asked how many other animals have they mutilated, and will they then move onto people. Long term jail sentances is the only option of punishment (other than death) for these two.


----------



## jessb (Mar 3, 2009)

australia09 said:


> eye for an eye, kill him but yet the australian laws arn't tough enough!


 

Genius response. _That's_ a realistic solution...  It's like ACA on a forum.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 3, 2009)

10k is definatlewy not enough considering its a 6m long snake, whiich was most likley a scrubbie


----------



## Lewy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll bet my right nut that they dont get that fine!! more like a slap on the wrist, witch for our justice system would be an improvement from the normaly nothing that people get
Our week gutless justice system

Lewy


----------



## R3PT1LE (Mar 3, 2009)

jessb said:


> Genius response. _That's_ a realistic solution...  It's like ACA on a forum.


 

At least some form of physical pain!, to remind them if they think of doing it again.

Of perhaps throw them in clink for a while with a lonely cell mate twice their size


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 3, 2009)

im so sick of people kill snakes and other native wild life if you want to go kill stuff get a gun licence and go blow away some non native animals and do the country a favor but only once you can kill them with one clean shot non of this gut shot bull you see.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 3, 2009)

also i doubt it was 6m python,well its not now its in pieces,still why would you,very disturbing


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 3, 2009)

are there any snakes that get that big in aus???


----------



## abbott75 (Mar 3, 2009)

jessb said:


> Genius response. _That's_ a realistic solution...  It's like ACA on a forum.



I love that.. almost sig worthy!


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love to be put into a room with these guys and beat the **** out of them! $10,000 is not enough they should pump it up to at least $200,000


----------



## maria09 (Mar 4, 2009)

what a sick person how can u hurt an innocent animal no animal deserves that no matter what they have done!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 4, 2009)

10K is ALOT bigger fine than what you can expect for smuggling desease ridden exotic animals into the country and totally stuffing up the eco system.
If I was the judge I would of sentenced them to 6 months community service to be spent on APS amongst the "almighty" :lol::lol:


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2009)

10k is the max. I bet they get alot less. They should atleast name them so the public can deal with it.


----------

